# Fireworks banned around Evanston



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a Code *Red* Alert.

Starting Friday June 22nd open fires and fireworks will not be allowed in the unincorporated areas of Uinta County Wyoming.

see the top of the page: http://www.uintacounty.com/CivicAlerts.aspx


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You can still get porn and alcohol though right?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> You can still get porn and alcohol though right?


Goob???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> You can still get porn and alcohol though right?


Yes sir, and cheap cigarettes too.

And don't forget, just because there's a ban on setting off fireworks, it doesn't mean we won't be selling them with reckless abandon.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> You can still get porn and alcohol though right?


And we can still buy them and smuggle them into utah right??


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

You can still light them off INSIDE Evanston at certain places. This only affects ther areas outside of town. Just be carefull where ever you chose to light them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like to buy this for my neighborhood. But I dont know if they sell them in Evanston.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My kid's high school band sell fireworks for their fund raiser. And sales have been nothing short of pathetic. Which is actually good as I see it. I really hope that people will lay off the fireworks this year. Just too much to risk not just in the undeveloped lands but in town. Every neighborhood has a vacant house or five due to the foreclosures, and those yards are dryer than dry. It wouldn't take much to send up half a neighborhood if some sparks hits a vacant, dried up yard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

$2,300 worth of fire works for $800. There's still time:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/54426 ... g.html.csp


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Based on what I heard last night goob I do believe several of my neighbors took that deal up. Have to say it seemed louder and going on longer last night than I recall from the past. Hmmmmm....


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so proud of my neighbors because the last five or more years all we have heard for the days before,during,and after the fourth was boom, pop, and whizzzz. It's been total silence this year. I live in Mountain Green, we already had a 15 acre fire that was caused by a downed power line that ended just behind our fire department. I hope that every community is as aware of the fire danger we face as our little space of God's country.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not so in West Valley,it was like a war zone(cat still under the bed.)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am sure that it is just reaking havoc on the local economy to not have all of those fireworks not being sold locally; I am sure the border crossers make up a very small amount of the sales/


----------

